

The Oliver Sacks Reading List - dnetesn
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2015/08/the-oliver-sacks-reading-list/401993/?single_page=true

======
scotch_drinker
His essay "Sabbath" is a graceful look at what that tradition meant to him. It
has inspired me to start a practice of "Technological Sabbath", putting away
items of technology each Saturday evening at sunset and not picking them back
up until Sunday at sunset. This has allowed me to focus more on family,
friends and meaningful activities outside my normal viewpoint. Definitely
recommend reading it and other works of Sacks.

------
zer00eyz
"To See and Not See" is missing from this list:

[http://www.willamette.edu/~mstewart/whatdoesitmean2see.pdf](http://www.willamette.edu/~mstewart/whatdoesitmean2see.pdf)

This piece always makes me think of how older generations approach technology,
and its a good read if your building for a demographic that has low technology
exposure.

------
nickelite
I've read that the best way to rewire your brain at an old age is to always
learn new things. This keeps brain cell activity high and stimulates the
creation of new synapsis

